# Cominciò così



## matteo_apokalypse

Buonasera a tutti. Sono nuovissimo, perciò mi scuso se faccio una domanda già presente in un altro thread. Traducendo questa frase: "Cominciò così anche per Christian Dior." ho pensato di renderla con: "Ainsi commença pour Christian Dior aussi". Ora, ci sono due problemi: uno è la cacofonia "ainsi-aussi", che migliorerò io eventualmente; un altro è che dire "Ainsi commença..." mi fa pensare in automatico che dopo ci vada un soggetto, ad esempio: "Ainsi commença l'histoire de la maison Dior". Potrei dire quindi in francese "Ça commença ainsi pour Christian Dior aussi"?
Merci bien à tous


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Matteo_apokalypse, benvenuto su WRF,
Congratulazioni, il tuo ragionamento è inappuntabile. Ottimo, quel tuo "Ainsi commença l'histoire de la maison Dior". Anche "Ça commença ainsi pour Christian Dior aussi". Non avere troppa paura per la cacofonia, che non è tanta, e prendila piuttosto come uno scioglilingua: "Ça commença _aussi ainsi_ pour Christian Dior aussi".


----------



## matteo_apokalypse

Grazie davvero, matoupaschat, per il tuo aiuto! Adesso posso finire la mia traduzione ;-)


----------



## Pohana

On pourrait dire _aussi_ : il en est allé de même pour...


----------



## swift

Bonsoir,

Bienvenue parmi nous, Matteo !

Je trouve un peu bizarre l'emploi de _ça_ et _commença _dans la même phrase... D'un côté parce que 'ça' relève du français parlé, alors que le passé simple appartient plutôt à un registre soutenu, et d'un autre côté parce que l'énoncé est assez cacophonique.

Je vous conseille de prendre la proposition de Pohana. Une autre option serait : _c'est ainsi que tout commença pour Christian Dior_ _également_, même si ma phrase est bien plus longue que la vôtre ! 

Bonne nuit,


swift


----------



## matteo_apokalypse

Merci bien, Pohana et swift, pour vos aides! 
Je vais faire une liste des phrases ici proposées pour décider quelle est la meilleure. 

Bonne journée


----------



## Corsicum

Quelques variantes …pour tenter avec « début» par jeux !
_Christian Dior aussi débuta ainsi (pour la musicalité répétitive…ou le bruit du s)_
_Christian Dior débuta ainsi de la même façon_
_Tout comme les débuts de Christian Dior_
_Il en a été de même pour les débuts de Christian Dior_


----------



## matteo_apokalypse

Je n'avais pas pensé au verbe "débuter"! C'est génial, merci beaucoup Corsicum


----------



## matoupaschat

Oui, débuter, c'est *très bien*, mais attention, c'est un verbe intransitif. Je le fais remarquer parce qu'on entend souvent à la tv  "débuter sa carrière".


----------



## Pohana

Bonne année Matoupaschat :

L'expression _débuter sa carrière_ m'a toujours semblé incorrecte, mais là, je viens de trouver dans le CNRTL qu'il y a un emploi transitif, rare par ailleurs, j'avoue que je ne l'utiliserais pas quand même...

*II.−* _Emplois trans., rare._ [Le suj. désigne une pers.] *...* 

*B.−* _P. ext._  Faire la première partie : 3. Les  hydrocaules sont colorés pendant 15 minutes environ dans une solution de  carmin (...). Ces différents bains s'effectuent dans de petites boîtes  de Pétri couvertes. (...) NB − Cette coloration *sera débutée* vers le milieu de la séance, compte tenu des temps assez longs des différents bains...

À +
Pohana


----------



## matoupaschat

Merci pour tes voeux, Pohana, et un tas de bonnes choses à toi aussi pour 2012  !

Je suis confus : je n'avais pas lu jusqu'au bout du *II.− *_Emploi trans., rare.

_Stammi bene 
MPC


----------



## matteo_apokalypse

C'est vrai, matoupaschat, en italien aussi on ne dirait jamais "ha debuttato la sua carriera", c'est totalement incorrect. On dirait par contre "ha debuttato con un film, a teatro, etc...". Merci bien, j'apprécie beaucoup vos aides!


----------



## Corsicum

Merci pour ces corrections, je peux ou dois en conclure donc :
Expressions incorrectes : _Christian Dior aussi débuta ainsi / __Christian Dior débuta ainsi de la même façon_
Expressions supposées correctes ? : _Tout comme les débuts de Christian Dior / __Il en a été de même pour les débuts de Christian Dior_

Ou sont-elles toutes incorrectes ?
On parle bien des débuts de quelqu’un ? 
Exemple : que faisiez vous à vos débuts ?
Comment dire : comment avez-vous débuté ?


----------



## matoupaschat

> _Christian Dior aussi débuta ainsi__/ __Christian Dior débuta aussi de la même façon_
> _Tout comme les débuts de Christian Dior__ / __Il en a été de même pour les débuts de Christian Dior_


Ce que tu avais écrit est parfait, Corsi: on ne doit pas dire "débuter quelque chose", parce que débuter est intransitif et ne peut donc pas avoir de complément d'objet direct.


----------

